# LYM Lofts Brand new loft extention



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is my new loft extension, the original loft was 8 x 6, and was about up to the door and the aviaries are new, the entire loft is 20 x 6 with 5 sections, one working section with storage and six breeding pens, one youngbird section(Homers), one breeding section for the Homers, one Hen section, and one cock section for my spanish pouters, Ive built modified Shady bug floors and did my own thing with the perches, Im quite proud of the finished product and hope you guys enjoy some of the pics Ive attached


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

YB section


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

.........................


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

HEN Section


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Some of my birds


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

One of my favorites


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Another one that I like alot


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good man.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes Nice Work And I Will See You At The Races What Club Are You Joining


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Your loft looks really good. I like you pouters. I'm getting 2 Cuba thief pouters this week from one of the Cubans in my race club. They are like heat seeking missiles in the air. Again great job on the loft.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

How did you make your floor? I love your loft, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Dear Imorales4,
I went to your web site and saw that you are bilingual. I envy you're ability. I hope you post in Spanish also. I believe that the Latino community is the future of this hobby and our country, just as the Irish were in the last century.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, all for your comments and I'm not sure what club I'll be joining since I won't be joining till next year because I'm trying to finish a 5 year bachelors degree In 3 years,.......thanks nay nay,Logan that's good that your getting some cubans post pictures when you can.........Wayne thank you for the compliments I was very lucky to have a hard working mother who believed in education and new what the value was of teaching me to read and write Spanish, I've been fascinated with pigeons all my life and now I get to have the dream loft I've al ways wanted, the floors where made in 3 sections two 24 in sections and a smaller 20 inch section I'll post pics later on today, but basically I cut 2x4s into 3/4 inch strips and pre cut the outside frame nailed it together and then spaced out the cross members at 3/4 inches and nailed them in, I then took a smaller 2x4 and added it to the middle for more strength... But it will be easier to see when I post a picture.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice loft Imorales4 and best wishes on getting that degree . I am thinking that you and redlegs could pay me a friendly visit . I have plenty of hammer and nails . Oh and a sweet Dewalt drill . My wife and I would feed ya'll some good Louisiana cuisine while you are here . lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I can see why you are proud of that loft, well built. Wish I could do half that good. The only nail I can hit is the one on my thumb.
Dave


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Kathy and Pete, and Pete all I used where screws I've learned that there is always something I'm going to want to change, and thanks for the invite Kathy if I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll be sure to send you a pm on PT


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It sounds like you simplified shadybug's design. you put the center support under the strips rather than drilling each one and passing a dowel through them for support. It should have a very similar footprint. You just scrape the top of the cross beam instead if the dowel.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep exactly you get the same support with half the work, plus I didn't have the equipment to drill the holes, but it's working pretty well so far I just did the first scraping and it was quite easy I'll post the full pics later


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

.........................


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

nnnnnnnnnn


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Why are all these pics sideways?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry I uploaded them from my phone


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

He should have turned them in photobucket or where ever he has them before he copies them to the thread. If you turn the camera sideways when you take the pic you have to turn them.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I have whiplash now . lol Just kidding !!!! Nice cleaning style as well .


----------

